# Record Blacktip



## Bay Front (Apr 15, 2005)

Capt. MW made the Galv Daily News paper with a possible new state record Blacktip! Maybe he will post here and give the details


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

In the sport of fishing, only ounces matter

*By Vince Stiglich Jr.*
Correspondent Published June 10, 2005

It's often been stated that most sporting endeavors are considered to be games of inches, but in the sport of fishing - except perhaps where bragging rights are concerned - inches don't matter at all, just ounces.

To wit, on Wednesday a party on board Capt. Mike Williams' Tarpon Express decked what appears to be a new state record black tip shark, and while the catch is a full 10 inches shorter than the present record, its weight is 6 ounces greater.

And that's all that matters.

Staffer Raymond Berry of Marina Bait and Tackle at the Galveston Yacht Basin said that Jordan Koval decked the 87-inch, 190-pound, 6-ounce black tip shark on Thursday. And when approved by the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department, the fish will surpass the present 190-pound record holder as recorded in 2003 by Davey Wright.

It was noted that the latest jumbo was caught off the Galveston beachfront while the anglers drift-fished the area.


----------



## Miles (May 27, 2004)

*Pic?*

Would love to see a picture of that one, anyone know if one exists?


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

*Picture...*

There was a picture of it in yesterday's (7/12/2005) Chronicle.....


----------

